
The First Sentence Is a Handshake (2014) - Hooke
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/10/william-gibson-by-heart/382027/
======
kaetemi
The first sentence is a prompt for GPT-3 to write the rest of your book. :)

~~~
krallja
T-Rex: The first sentence is a prompt for GPT-3 to write the rest of your
book. :)

T-rex: But then it's a PUSHING TITLE to PATCH.

T-Rex: And you cram more of your book into the space between them, like a book
loop!

Dromiceiomimus: That's... well, I guess it's a little too much.

T-rex: The space between them is called "the foamy bottom".

T-rex [[with emphasis]]: It's basically the space between the page and the ol'
spindle!

Utahraptor: So what's your climax?

T-rex: That yo know, I mean

T-rex: But you don't say "that yo know where to look for inspiration". You
just say, "That yo know a place where I can start."

Utahraptor: It's the place where you can start a sustained conversation about
what idea would be an excuse to tear this friggin' book off into the corner of
the room!

T-rex: You can? Let yo start!

{{title text: I could have a place where I can START the conversation and tell
yo I think the guy should pull the trigger!}}

------
WaxProlix
“First sentences are doors to worlds.”

\- Ursula K Le Guin

------
kanobo
Instantly reminded me of a similar older quote from Jhumpa Lahiri in the
NYTimes: “The first sentence of a book is a handshake, perhaps an embrace."

